# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Zeiss VisuLAS Yag II Laser for sale

## tsaim

Comes completed with original Zeiss Motorized Table.
Machine is in good working condition.
Located in Manhattan NY.
$7000
Shipment or pickup can be arranged.

----------

